# Favorite Pokedex Entry?



## Momo(th) (Dec 5, 2011)

What pokemon has your favorite in-game description? It doesn't have to be your favorite pokemon, just your favorite description of a pokemon. Mine is Yamask: (From Pokemon Black)

_Each of them carries a mask that used to be its face when it was human. Sometimes they look at it and cry._

Man, that is just _gruesome_. I mean, now I'm afraid to make any of my characters die in my stories, only to come back and evolve into a beast destined only to kill grave robbers.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine is Elecktrike's Pokedex Entry from Sapphire. It goes:



> ELECTRIKE runs faster than the human eye can follow. The friction from running is converted into electricity, which is then stored in this POKÉMON's fur.


----------



## Dar (Dec 5, 2011)

My favorite Pokédex entry is probably Garbador's Black entry:

It clenches opponents with its left arm and finishes them off with a foul-smelling poison gas belched from it's mouth.

This one is so...... derp x3 If I find any more I'll post them, but this one's top for a while.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Dec 6, 2011)

"If you are burned by the flames it shoots from its mouth, the pain will never go away."

That's Houndoom's Pokédex entry from Gold/HG. It's not necessarily a favourite of mine but it's the one I remember more clearly.

In general, I like most of the flavour text. I think it really immerses you into the world the game is portraying. Unfortunately most of the abilities depicted in the entries don't apply to game mechanics (like Houndoom's flames for example), but they're still cool to know.

I was disappointed when I learned that the old Pokémon (before Gen V) had rehashed Pokédex entries in BW. I like to learn more, varied info about Pokémon. Surely there might be more to say about the oldies than what we got up to now!


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Dec 6, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> "If you are burned by the flames it shoots from its mouth, the pain will never go away."
> 
> That's Houndoom's Pokédex entry from Gold/HG. It's not necessarily a favourite of mine but it's the one I remember more clearly.
> 
> ...


I know, right? It's always kinda bugged me how the Pokedex entries are so similar between games. :/


----------



## Yoshinichi (Dec 8, 2011)

Darumaka and Darmanitan happen to be my favourite Pokémon, and coincidentally, one of my favourite Pokédex entries is about Darumaka.

_"Darumaka's droppings are hot, so people used to put them in their clothes to keep themselves warm. "
_
I find that image so hilarious. I wouldn't mind carrying dried Darumaka pellets in my coat to keep warm in the winter. Of course, I'd rather snuggle one. <3


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 8, 2011)

Gloom's Yellow entry: "Smells incredibly foul! However, around 1 out of 1,000 people enjoy sniffing its nose-bending stink."

Grimer's D/P/Pt/B/W entry: "It was born when sludge in a dirty stream was exposed to the moon’s X-rays. It appears among filth."  X-RAYS... FROM THE MOOOON!

And then there are several of Igglybuff's that say it's incapable of not bouncing, and Wigglytuff apparently feels so good that if you touch it, you can't stop.  And probably a billion more ridiculous ones I'm forgetting.

Here's a darker one I like: Ariados's D/P/Pt/B/W entry reads, "It attaches silk to its prey and sets it free. Later, it tracks the silk to the prey and its friends."  This is the one I always pull up when people start talking about creepy Pokédex entries.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Dec 22, 2011)

Dusknoir's Diamond/Pearl entry is pretty cool.  "The antenna on its head captures radio waves from the world of spirits that command it to take people there." 

Just a bit creepy. :D

edit: deleted double post.


----------



## Mystery (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine is Banette.


> BANETTE generates energy for laying strong curses by sticking pins into its own body. This POKÉMON was originally a pitiful plush doll that was thrown away.



That is a wierd Pokemon.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

"It is controlled by a mushroom grown larger than the bug body. It is said to prefer damp places."
"A mushroom grown larger than the host’s body controls PARASECT. It scatters poisonous spores."
"It stays mostly in dark, damp places, the preference not of the bug, but of the big mushroom on its back."


----------



## Wargle (Dec 23, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> "It is controlled by a mushroom grown larger than the bug body. It is said to prefer damp places."
> "A mushroom grown larger than the host’s body controls PARASECT. It scatters poisonous spores."
> "It stays mostly in dark, damp places, the preference not of the bug, but of the big mushroom on its back."


building on this

"When nothing's left to extract from the bug, the mushrooms on its back leave spores on the bug's egg."


----------

